# أخطار العمل في شركات الاسمنت- المهندس لؤي العرنجي



## لؤي العرنجي (9 أغسطس 2010)

يوجد في بيئة العمل في شركات الاسمنت كافة أشكال المخاطر المهنية وتسبب الكثير من الاصابات والأمراض المهنية وكذلك حدوث حوادث بعضها يكون قاتلاً كحوادث السقوط والاحتراق والصعق الكهربائي
يوجد مخاطر فيزيائية مثل الضجيج المرتفع حيث يتعدى الـ80 ديسبل في بعض الأقسام والمنشآت مثل المطاحن الانبوبية والكسارات 
الغبار : غبار المواد الأولية من كلس وغضار وبازلت سواء في مرحلة استخلاصها في المقالع أو في عمليات النقل في السيارات أو السيور الناقلة وفي مطاحن المواد وفي مرحلة الفلتر الكهربائي في حال توقفه الكامل او الجزئي 
غبار الكلنكر والاسمنت : حيث ينطلق الغبار سواء من مروحة السيكلونات في قسم الأفران وفي مطاحن الاسمنت وفي منشآت التعبئة وخاصة في حالات تمزق أكياس الاسمنت 
مخاطر الرطوبة وسوء التهوية خاصة عند انجاز أعمال اللحام في أماكن مغلقة أو لا يوجد تيار هواء قوي فيها 

مخاطر كيميائية : في المخابر والتعامل مع المواد الكيماوية المختلفة الأكالة والمخرشة 
الغازات المختلفة الناشئة عن عمليات الاحتراق مثل غاز co2 و so2 خاصة في حال حرق الفيول الحاوي على نسبة من الكبريت تصل حتى 5 %
مخاطر الاعمال الانشائية والمدنية والسقوط والانزلاق
مخاطر الاحتراق


----------

